# Costumes



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

At my office - two of my co-workers dressed up (1 of them is the boss).

We are probation officers. The boss dressed up as a witch, and the other woman is dressed as a clown. Is that appropriate or what :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt046 :smt046 :smt044 :smt044 :smt044 :smt044


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I didn't dress, but my wife decided to go to work costumed as me. She's wearing my ACUs and a tactical thigh holster with a blue dummy gun. I don't normally wear my jump wings on the ACUs (you have to use pin-on skill badges, what a PIA), but I pinned them on her for cool factor. My boots are a little big on her, though!

She actually looked...kinda...hot.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Mike Barham at Galco said:


> I didn't dress, but my wife decided to go to work costumed as me.
> I don't normally wear my jump wings on the ACUs (you have to use pin-on skill badges, what a PIA), but *I pinned them on* her for cool factor.
> 
> *She actually looked...kinda...hot.*


Did you "tack" them on? :mrgreen: :mrgreen:

and this comment is worthless without pictures....


----------



## Mr. P (Sep 16, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> At my office - two of my co-workers dressed up (1 of them is the boss).
> 
> We are probation officers. The boss dressed up as a witch, and the other woman is dressed as a clown.* Is that appropriate or what* :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt046 :smt046 :smt044 :smt044 :smt044 :smt044


I don't think it's very professional for a group that should be projecting authority to parolees. So no, not appropriate. IMO


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Mr. P said:


> I don't think it's very professional for a group that should be projecting authority to parolees. So no, not appropriate. IMO


That is another issue... But, U missed the joke entirely.... Geeze... Over your head


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> At my office - two of my co-workers dressed up (1 of them is the boss).
> 
> We are probation officers. The boss dressed up as a witch, and the other woman is dressed as a clown. Is that appropriate or what :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt046 :smt046 :smt044 :smt044 :smt044 :smt044


The question is does the the personality match the costume!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr. P (Sep 16, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> That is another issue... But, U missed the joke entirely.... Geeze... Over your head


Well, perhaps if you hadn't lead into your joke with "We are probation officers." it may have been read as such, a joke. Sorry. Sometimes I get in a hurry and fail to structure sentences and paragraphs properly too. I hate it when that happens, don't you?


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

I'm one of those people who takes Halloween seriously. LOL! All I really do is hand out candy to the kids, but I like dressing up and scaring a few years off their lives in the process. I made one kid run back into his house, so my job here is done! Didn't do as much face paint as usual, I normally do my entire face up. But there was a lot of pieces to the outfit, so I thought it was overkill this year.

I requested the day off and got it, so I dressed as a witch. We actually had kids come out this year, so I was thrilled. We still have some candy left though.

Here's some pictures!




























The pirate is my mommy!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Mr. P said:


> Well, perhaps if you hadn't lead into your joke with "We are probation officers." it may have been read as such, a joke. Sorry. Sometimes I get in a hurry and fail to structure sentences and paragraphs properly too. I hate it when that happens, don't you?


No, I did that on purpose. The whole thing we hear from people all the time is that we are mean to them by enforcing the orders of the court, or that we have no idea what we are doing. Then, my boss and a coworker come dressed as a witch and a clown - hence the joke.......

Never mind......


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

2400 said:


> Did you "tack" them on? :mrgreen: :mrgreen:
> 
> and this comment is worthless without pictures....


Ha! Considering the positioning of the jump wings in relation to a particularly sensitive part of the female anatomy -- and bearing in mind that my wife carries a Glock daily -- I decided that a more gentle attachment of the wings was appropriate. And safer!

I will try to get pics. The wife reports several pictures were taken by her colleagues.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

*Pic*

Here's a mediocre photo of the ACU-clad wife, trying to look tough, on Halloween. Note the blue gun in the thigh holster. Naturally, she hates this photo and I will no doubt be punished if she knew I posted it here!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

U're in the doghouse now  

What's that pink think next to her? :smt082


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> U're in the doghouse now
> 
> What's that pink think next to her? :smt082


That's her colleague Brynn, who went as a giant whoopie cushion. I had to crop her out so I could post the pic. Brynn is really hot when not dressed as a whoopie cushion, by the way. :mrgreen:


----------



## Mr. P (Sep 16, 2006)

Mike Barham at Galco said:


> That's her colleague Brynn, who went as a giant whoopie cushion. I had to crop her out so I could post the pic. *Brynn is really hot when not dressed as a whoopie cushion, by the way. *:mrgreen:


Yeah know Mike, before you were only in trouble for posting the pic. Now with the bolded above, you've crossed the line. I'd be very careful pal.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Mr. P said:


> Yeah know Mike, before you were only in trouble for posting the pic. Now with the bolded above, you've crossed the line. I'd be very careful pal.


Eh, the wife is pretty cool. Whenever she mentions a new female colleague or friend, I always jokingly ask, "But is she hot?" The wife usually supplies an honest answer. I call several of her hot friends my "other girlfriends." The wife humors me, and so do her friends!

You do learn to tread lightly when the wife carries a pistol and occasionally outshoots you on the range, though!


----------

